# Need Advice for Macys Beauty Advisor Interview



## Goodgirlee0182 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello, I just joined the site today and I love it, very positive people!!!

I am a educated, 27 year old African American Female in WA State. This is my second time applying for the full time position as a Beauty Advisor at Macys...I am so happy I made it to the interview stage this time. I am so excited and yet very nervous. My interview will be on April 1 , less than a week away!

I have never worked at a makeup counter before, I don't use the expensive brands but I love learning and using beauty products!!!

I am of Darker Caramel brown skin color and currently use the color Caramel in Maybelline products. I am a BBW with a baby face an look younger than my age. I was wondering do I not stand a chance of getting a job based on my appearance and age alone?

I have a great smile and women of different skin tones love to ask advice even when i'm shopping myself in the cosmetic aisle! I am very approachable. I love researching about products before buying. Everything from skin care, cosmetics, hair, nails, perfumes, feet care. I also have pervious experience as a cashier as well.

I am pretty good at picking out the undertones of peoples skin and seeing what shades look best for all skin tones and skin types.

As for me I have occasional mild acne but I am a pro at making my skin look healthy with products! I also have sensitive skin that is at the same time oily (T zone area). So I know of the struggles on skin care!

I was wondering do you have advice on how I should do my makeup the day of the interview. What should I study on besides the basics of the company history and the beauty advisor role:

IF you work as a beauty advisor any tips on what you did that impress the Manager and if you had a interview with Macys any tips on things I should not do for make up on the interview

I am really thinking about canceling but I have gotten this far and I really love beauty products and would like to make a difference in the community. Where I live there are people of all skin tones that frequent this Macys!

Thanks in advance and I can't wait to hear from you .






Goodgirlee0182


----------



## GlamourIsLife (Mar 27, 2010)

i would say you have a great chance. They want to hear more about the business side of the job, and less "i like to do makeup on my friends". More i love to show people complimenting products, to not only build my sale, but to show them that everyone not just supermodels can be beautiful. I want people leaving me, so happy and educated, that it lowers my returns, and builds lasting customer relationships. that you are goal oriented, and proactive in finding new customers (even if you are grabbing them witha sample while they are browsing shoes.). that you are organised and cant wait to make calls to tell your customers of the upcoming events.




the makeup can be trained, but a hunger for sales and meeting goals has to be there.

good luck !!!


----------



## Goodgirlee0182 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi *GlamourIsLife* thank you so much for the response. That was some good info that you told me. I plan on wearing a top that has some gray and is mostly black and black slacks. I wanted to know should I do a classic eye shadow look *gray lid and white brow bone with a little black liner) for the interview or do I need to use bold colors and do more of a gray smokey look.? I love doing my cat eye (Egyptian look with the black eyeliner





Thanks again.

Goodgirlee0182


----------



## GlamourIsLife (Mar 27, 2010)

I would do whatever you feel comfortable with, if you have time in advance, you should take some photos of your work, (even if it is on yourself) to show them. That way you wear what you are comfy with, instead of feeling like you are in costume.

Not everyone (in fact most people coming to get their makeup done do not) want a big smokey eye. Its good to show your skills with a portfoilio (which can be cheap to make i think its like 25 cents a photo when you print from cvs photo machine). However if you find yourself wearing that everyday, or mostly, then sure wear it, but be confident in it!!!.

the last thing you want to do is make yourself feel more awkward during interview.




again good luck!


----------



## MiCHELLE_MUA (Mar 27, 2010)

I agree with Glamour. I have interviewed with Macys as well and worked with Estee Lauder for two years at Macys and LOVED it! Just show that you LOVE selling, clientelling, recruiting, building sales based upon customers needs, give customers top of the line customer service, being able to build the sale using the discount for opening up a new Macys account as an incentive (Macys cards are a MAJOR part of your job) Just be sure to tell them that you are not only there to work but grow within a company. Do you know what line they are interviewing for? Feel free to ask me any questions! xo ; Michelle

&amp;&amp; PS. It does not matter what you look like or what age you are! As long as you can bring your knowledge, strive, hunger to sell, and SMILE to work thats all they care about! And the best part of working in the cosmetic world is that everyday I feel like I'm going to work with a beautiful costume on. I love that Make-up is part of my uniform. &lt;3


----------



## Goodgirlee0182 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks *MiCHELLE_MUA* for the advice! Unfortunately I canceled my appt. for tomorrow! I just didn't think I would be good enough. I also didn't know if the pay is strictly commission only or is it hourly with tips. I might reapply though but not sure. In the job description it said it was for beauty advisor -general inquiry position full time.

take care,

Goodgirlee082


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 1, 2010)

You shouldnt have canceled!! Those are questions that should have been asked in the interview...and of course you were good enough otherwise they wouldnt have called you for the interview in the first place!


----------



## MiCHELLE_MUA (Apr 1, 2010)

OMG nooo! Always, always, always go to the interview! You never know whats going to come out of it! What's the worst thing that can happen,... they are going to say no? Oh well, you'll walk away and take that interviewing experience you just had and try again somewhere else.

My experience was Macys was okay, the pay was ehhh, ... I made base plus commission so that was great during the holidays. Go for it! It's a great place to put your foot in the door and meet some great people.


----------



## GlamourIsLife (Apr 1, 2010)

macy's is prob the easiest to get into. but i hated it there. I've never worked at a less professional store. the management was horrid. But its a decent stepping stone.


----------



## SouthernGlam (Jul 15, 2010)

Does anyone here know what the base pay is for starting out as a BA for Macy's in the FLA ..Tampa actually?

Thank you..


----------



## ilovebeautyy (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi *MiCHELLE_MUA*, I also have an interview for Macy's BA and I don't have any experience in this area, what are some good advice and tips on the interview.

And the more benefits in working in cosmetics?

I personally love makeup and i dont really have experience in working on peoples faces and the basics of makeup, what did you have to know?

It would be great to hear feedback, thankyou !


----------



## ilovebeautyy (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MiCHELLE_MUA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OMG nooo! Always, always, always go to the interview! You never know whats going to come out of it! What's the worst thing that can happen,... they are going to say no? Oh well, you'll walk away and take that interviewing experience you just had and try again somewhere else.
> 
> My experience was Macys was okay, the pay was ehhh, ... I made base plus commission so that was great during the holidays. Go for it! It's a great place to put your foot in the door and meet some great people.


 Hi , I also have an interview for Macy's BA and I don't have any experience in this area, what are some good advice and tips on the interview.

And the more benefits in working in cosmetics?

I personally love makeup and i dont really have experience in working on peoples faces and the basics of makeup, what did you have to know?

It would be great to hear feedback, thankyou !


----------



## ilovebeautyy (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MiCHELLE_MUA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OMG nooo! Always, always, always go to the interview! You never know whats going to come out of it! What's the worst thing that can happen,... they are going to say no? Oh well, you'll walk away and take that interviewing experience you just had and try again somewhere else.
> 
> My experience was Macys was okay, the pay was ehhh, ... I made base plus commission so that was great during the holidays. Go for it! It's a great place to put your foot in the door and meet some great people.


 Hi *MiCHELLE_MUA*, I also have an interview for Macy's BA and I don't have any experience in this area, what are some good advice and tips on the interview.

And the more benefits in working in cosmetics?

I personally love makeup and i dont really have experience in working on peoples faces and the basics of makeup, what did you have to know?

It would be great to hear feedback, thankyou !


----------



## alixoxo (Aug 16, 2013)

I have an interview at Macy's for a BA position at Chanel in a few hours and I am super nervous! I have tons of makeup experience, as well as schooling and training in makeup artistry, but I don't have any "sales" experience and I know that's what the job mainly entails. I just hope everything goes okay and I don't get there and forget my name! lol


----------



## glamdolljuice (Feb 9, 2014)

Im apply f



> I agree with Glamour. I have interviewed with Macys as well and worked with Estee Lauder for two years at Macys and LOVED it! Just show that you LOVE selling, clientelling, recruiting, building sales based upon customers needs, give customers top of the line customer service, being able to build the sale using the discount for opening up a new Macys account as an incentive (Macys cards are a MAJOR part of your job) Just be sure to tell them that you are not only there to work but grow within a company. Do you know what line they are interviewing for? Feel free to ask me any questions! xo ; Michelle &amp;&amp; PS. It does not matter what you look like or what age you are! As long as you can bring your knowledge, strive, hunger to sell, and SMILE to work thats all they care about! And the best part of working in the cosmetic world is that everyday I feel like I'm going to work with a beautiful costume on. I love that Make-up is part of my uniform. &lt;3


or Im applying for the same exact position and would like to know what to do to prepare and expect for my second and third interview.


----------

